# 17.8 Whipray prop....



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Rob,

I'm using a Mercury Vengeance 14 pitch prop that is vented to allow a little better hole shot on my Wateman 18 and it works well.. My friend is using the same prop, but 13 pitch on his 17.8 Pro w/ a Yamaha 60hp 4 stroke.. You can try my prop if you want to test a 14 pitch out before you buy.. Powertech will be almost the same..


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks Bobby, I'll probably give you a call in the next few days to see about testing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

CaptainRob said:


> Thinking of upgrading the prop on my 17.8 whip....what's everyone else running? Powertech recommended the SCB4R14PM70, since my Merc 60 is not the bigfoot.


HB guys put a Power Tech SCD3R12PYM50 on the F60 Yamaha . But the 2015 Pro is probably a lot heavier than the whip. I think HB prop selection for my boat could not be any better for a combination of hole shot and cruising at 30 to 32 mph. Top speed two people light load is 35 mph.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> HB guys put a Power Tech SCD3R12PYM50 on the F60 Yamaha . But the 2015 Pro is probably a lot heavier than the whip. I think HB prop selection for my boat could not be any better for a combination of hole shot and cruising at 30 to 32 mph. Top speed two people light load is 35 mph.


Correction: the F60 Power Tech number is SCB3R12PYS50. Just ordered a spare.


----------

